# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  لا يصحُّ تحقيق معنى قولِ: لا إله إلا الله، إلاَّ لمن لم يكن في قلبه إصرارٌ على محبة ما يكرهه الله

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

* قال ابن رجب رحمه الله  في "جامع العلوم والحكم" ( 2 / 626 )

" إنَّ تحقق القلب بمعنى « لا إله إلا الله » وصدقه فيها، وإخلاصه بها يقتضي أنْ يرسخَ فيه تألُّهُ الله وحده، إجلالاً، وهيبةً، ومخافةً، ومحبَّةً، ورجاءً، وتعظيماً، وتوكُّلاً، ويمتلئَ بذلك، وينتفيَ عنه تألُّه ما سواه من المخلوقين، ومتى كان كذلك، لم يبقَ فيه محبَّةٌ، ولا إرادةٌ، ولا طلبٌ لغير ما يُريدُهُ الله ويحبُّه ويطلبه، وينتفي بذلك مِنَ القلب جميعُ أهواءِ النُّفوس وإراداتها، ووسواس الشيطان، فمن أحب شيئاً وأطاعه، وأحبَّ عليه وأبغض عليه، فهو إلههُ، فمن كان لا يحبُّ ولا يبغضُ إلا لله، ولا يُوالي ولا يُعادي إلا له، فالله إلههُ حقاً، ومن أحبَّ لهواه، وأبغض له، ووالى عليه، وعادى عليه، فإلهه هواه، كما قال تعالى: ﴿أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ﴾.

*
* قالَ الحسن: هوَ الذي لا يهوى شيئاً إلا ركبه.* 
* وقال قتادة: هوَ الذي كلما هَوِيَ شيئاً ركبه، وكلما اشتهى شيئاً أتاه، لا يَحجزُه عن ذلك ورعٌ ولا تقوى.* 
* ويُروى من حديث أبي أمامة مرفوعاً :  « ما تحتَ ظلِّ السماء إلهٌ يُعبد أعظم عندَ الله من هوى متَّبع » .*
* وكذلك مَنْ أطاعَ الشيطان في معصية الله، فقد عبده، كما قال الله - عز وجل -*
* : ﴿أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ يَا بَنِي آدَمَ أَنْ لا تَعْبُدُوا الشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ﴾.*
* فتبيَّن بهذا أنَّه لا يصحُّ تحقيقُ معنى قولِ: لا إله إلا الله، إلاَّ لمن لم يكن في قلبه إصرارٌ على محبة ما يكرهه الله، ولا على إرادة ما لا يُريده الله، ومتى كان في القلب شيءٌ مِنْ ذلك، كان ذلك نقصاً في التوحيد، وهو مِنْ نوع الشِّرك الخفيِّ.* 
* ولهذا قال مجاهدٌ في قوله تعالى: ﴿ أَلاَّ تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئاً ﴾ قال: لا تحبُّوا غيري.*
* وفي "صحيح الحاكم" عن عائشة، عن النَّبيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، قال: « الشِّركُ أخفى من دبيب الذَّرِّ على الصَّفا في الليلة الظَّلماء، وأدناه أنْ تُحِبَّ على شيءٍ مِنَ الجَوْرِ، وتُبغِضَ على شيءٍ مِنَ العدل، وهل الدِّينُ إلا الحبّ والبغض؟ قال الله - عز وجل -: ﴿قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللهُ﴾ ».[ضعفه الدارقطني، وشطره الأول صحيح]* 
* وهذا نصٌّ في أنَّ محبةَ ما يكرهه الله، وبغضَ ما يُحبه متابعةٌ للهوى، والموالاة على ذلك والمعاداة عليه من الشرك الخفيّ.*
* وخرَّج ابن أبي الدُّنيا من حديث أنس مرفوعاً: « لا تزالُ لا إله إلا الله تمنعُ العبادَ مِنْ سخط الله، ما لم يُؤْثِروا دُنياهم على صَفقةِ دينهم، فإذا آثرُوا صفقةَ دُنياهم على دينهم، ثم قالوا: لا إله إلا الله رُدَّتْ عليهم، وقال الله: كذبتم » [إسناده ضعيف].*
* فتبيَّن بهذا معنى قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: « من شهد أنْ لا إله إلا الله صادقاً من قلبه حرَّمه الله على النار » [إسناده صحيح]، وأنَّ من دخل النارَ من أهل هذه الكلمة، فَلِقِلَّةِ صدقه في قولها، فإنَّ هذه الكلمة إذا صدقت، طهَّرت من القلب كلَّ ما سوى الله، فمن صدق في قوله: لا إله إلا الله، لم يُحبَّ سواه، ولم يَرْجُ إلاَّ إيَّاه، ولم يخشَ أحداً إلاَّ الله، ولم يتوكَّل إلاَّ على الله، ولم تبقَ له بقيَّةٌ من آثار نفسه وهواه، ومتى بقي في القلب أثرٌ لسوى الله، فمن قلَّة الصدق في قولها"*

----------

